# LP gene?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes it is possible. And no, she may not color out much at all. some don't and some do. there is no predicting it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I know a solid appy with LP that is sooty chestnut it changes his color funky shades sometimes but he doesn't spot or roan. His color can be silvery red one year, deep almost bay like red, to golden tan the next. It's pretty interesting. 
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, great! Thank you both!! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

If she truly has Appy characteristics and is solid colored at age 13, she likely carries Lp (spots and characteristics) but no PATN (color and pattern). She cannot have (true) Appy characteristics if she has no Lp...however, remember that Appy "characteristics" are sometimes misinterpreted by people that think a tiny bit of skin spotting is mottled skin or a bit of visible white is Appy sclera, which is why I said "true" Appy characteristics...


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

As soon as I go out to feed, I'll take pictures of all of her possible apps characteristics so everybody can see what I'm talking about 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

by the way, I know shy needs her feet done, we just recently got her and she had never had her feet done so we are working on training her for the farrier. Also, the stallion she is and was bred to is a few spot appaloosa so he throws color on all of his babies, but hers tend to come out blue roan then spot out later. None of his other babies have done that.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

I also noticed she has a few white hairs throughout her body, but mostly around her hindquarters.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha...that figures. Honestly, it is pretty much of a stretch to say she has Appy characteristics. She is really borderline. Any horse can have striped hooves or sclera, and I don't think I see evidence of actual mottling at all - just some pink skin. The ApHC requires an Appy coat pattern *OR* mottled skin, *AND* one other characteristic (striped hooves or sclera) for a regular registration. In the absence of clearly defined mottled skin, which, along with spots, is the key identifier of Lp, and considering the striped hooves and sclera, I honestly cannot definitively say one way or the other whether she has Lp..maybe, and maybe not. Unless she develops more color or characteristics, the only way to know for sure is to test her or if she produces spots when crossed with a stallion known to not have Lp - preferably an outside breed...


----------

